# Axworthy idea



## Mr_Chicken (Nov 30, 2008)

Shouldn't be any different from any other axworthy (if I understand you correctly). I think I saw one that used a long 2x4 strapped to each tree trunk to make sure the wheels had a sturdy mount.


----------



## ZombieRaider (May 18, 2008)

Just make sure your path of travel is free from branches hanging in the way....There are plenty of clear openings once you start looking....Good Luck!...ZR


----------



## kprimm (Apr 3, 2009)

Agreed, shouldnt have any problems as long as you build it so that it can be removed and stored easilly. And yes that would be a very cool idea to be going down that wooded path and see that ghost coming at you.


----------



## HomeyDaClown (Aug 27, 2007)

Just keep your line tight and make your arms long enough to allow the ghost(s) to pass around your pulleys without catching tree bark (even in the wind). We setup an eight pulley system that zig zags through trees in the woods crossing a trail at several places.


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

HomeyDaClown said:


> Just keep your line tight and make your arms long enough to allow the ghost(s) to pass around your pulleys without catching tree bark (even in the wind). We setup an eight pulley system that zig zags through trees in the woods crossing a trail at several places.


 Got pics of the pully setups? or a vid of it running, I'd be interested so I can update my system.


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

partsman said:


> Got pics of the pully setups? or a vid of it running, I'd be interested so I can update my system.


Yeah, show us what you got.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Check out my Axworthy on youtube 
Propboy941 I have several variations and I did use trees for many years. 

Take a peek. I have built literally dozens of variations of this prop glad to answer any questions.

1st version

Best version

-PB


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

propboy said:


> Check out my Axworthy on youtube
> Propboy941 I have several variations and I did use trees for many years.
> 
> Take a peek. I have built literally dozens of variations of this prop glad to answer any questions.
> ...


Propboy,
Don't want to hijack this thread, but I saw your youtube video where it looks like you used a cone shaped (plastic?) pulley to change directions and attached them using a bungee cord to keep the line taught. How did that work out and what pulley did you actually use?

Jared


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

This is the best design ever!!! I borrowed it from Applewood. I custom made the pulley's. I have access to a machine shop and turned them to this shape on a lathe. 

I had ZERO line jump, I was able to change elevation and in one of the videos you can see/hear the wind, went flawlessly!

I highly recommend this design over all others. Trust me I have tried tons, way to many to list. Been working on this prop since 1993

-PB


----------



## Troy (Sep 24, 2006)

Lets talk about axworthy Line, i used spiderwire last year and while it was decent I still think it had a bit too much sag in it. What's the best line to use???


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

propboy said:


> This is the best design ever!!! I borrowed it from Applewood. I custom made the pulley's. I have access to a machine shop and turned them to this shape on a lathe.
> 
> I had ZERO line jump, I was able to change elevation and in one of the videos you can see/hear the wind, went flawlessly!
> 
> ...


Dang, everyone and all their custom made stuff  I need a bigger garage  So would you care to share any photos of the pulley shape or any particulars? No problem if you want to keep it under wraps since you've done so much work on it yourself. I thought about purchasing some bow rollers as I thought that might keep it on track fairly well. 

Jared


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I will try to dig up some photos to post. Glad to share any info so many people have given their time/expertise to me it would be wrong for me not to share.

This is one of the many lines I used. Can't recall for sure but this was my final drive line. I say this as I have used Courtland braided musky fishing line as well and that worked great.

These pulleys are nearly identical to boat things, don't know the tech term. BUT I found the boat things are made of rubber and made the line stick a little to much making the line twist, that is bad!!!!!










I will see if I can upload some pics of the pulleys. I'm gonna throw this out there but DO NOT hold it to me. I was thinking of making some pulley's and selling them. I have built many, many pneumatic animations and sold them. This is an idea not sure yet.

-PB

FOUND SOME























































This one is my drive motor in testing










I did use the poly cord you can see it's thickness in the pics
Hope these help


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

propboy said:


> These pulleys are nearly identical to boat things, don't know the tech term. BUT I found the boat things are made of rubber and made the line stick a little to much making the line twist, that is bad!!!!!


Excellent, thanks! This design looks much easier than trying to build a huge frame at each pulley point and what not. I think I'll see what I can find for hard plastic pulleys in that shape and give it a test in my garage.

Thanks again,
Jared


----------



## TheEighthPlague (Jun 4, 2009)

Where does one get pulleys like this?


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm wondering if something like this might work...

Tie Down 86413 Hull Sav'r PVC V Bow Stop - 3, Color Black from Big Edge Sports at SHOP.COM

I might order one and see what it is like.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I tried these. For me what happened is the drive line would twist on the pulley riding up causing the line to twist. TWIST is bad. Also the "V" is kinda shallow making you have to pull the line pretty taunt. It had a tendency to ride down the pulley and slip off.
Again this is just what happened to me. BUT I have built many that failed and many that worked, more failures though 

So that is my experience with those.
hope this helps
-PB


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Ah, good to know. What material did you use on your homemade pulleys then? Is it like a hard plastic?


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

PVC rod turned down on a lathe.

-PB


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Cool, well it looks like solid PVC rod is fairly expensive. I did find some UHMW Polyethylene rod that wasn't too bad. I ordered a 2 foot section (2 1/2" diameter). My dad sent his lathe down to me last year. I guess I should try and put it together and see if I can't turn out a few of these pulleys.

From what I've read, UHMW plastic machines rather well.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

jjm2958 said:


> Cool, well it looks like solid PVC rod is fairly expensive. I did find some UHMW Polyethylene rod that wasn't too bad. I ordered a 2 foot section (2 1/2" diameter). My dad sent his lathe down to me last year. I guess I should try and put it together and see if I can't turn out a few of these pulleys.
> 
> From what I've read, UHMW plastic machines rather well.


Sweet post pics, this will work out great for you. Don't forget about E-Bay good prices especially lately!
Don't forget your center hole 1st 

-PB


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'd buy some! I've been wanting to make one for a few years now. What kind of line is that? I can't figure out what it is. Maybe you should put together a kit to sell propboy. I know a lot of folks that would really like an Axworthy rig but don't have time to make one. 



propboy said:


> I will try to dig up some photos to post. Glad to share any info so many people have given their time/expertise to me it would be wrong for me not to share.
> 
> This is one of the many lines I used. Can't recall for sure but this was my final drive line. I say this as I have used Courtland braided musky fishing line as well and that worked great.
> 
> ...


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I thought about selling a full Axworthy Ghost but then I came to my senses!!!! This is not a beginner prop and has issues. There is no way I could predict where this is set-up, types of condition, persons mechanical ability. This just had FAIL all over it.
When someone pays for something regardless of why it doesn't work to their expectations they want a refund or something free. I could not make this work.

I AM HOWEVER always glad to share what I do know for FREE!!!!
The line is poly cord I think I have that in the above post along with a pic.

I will try to post pics of failed ghosts/rigs I have done in the past if I can find the pics.
-PBh


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

Well, I got the lathe hooked up today. I now need to cut off a slice of the UHMW rod that I got and see how it goes. It has been a long time since I've used a lathe. I turned a test piece of wood just to get the feel of things again. I think I need to sharpen my tools though.

Any thoughts on the speed I should use for plastic? i assume if I spin it too fast, it will melt due to the friction. Basically, the pulley looks basically like a "V" from what I can tell.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

*some other designs I built*

Here are some pics of some my other Axworthy designs. All worked to some degree or another. Some worked better than others as well..



















The 2 different kinds of line I have used in the past:










Some of the hooks I have used:




























more pics as I find them on my puter LOL
-PB


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I'm confused how you get the aluminum tube at the top to travel around on the line. It looks like the line would just pass through and the Ghost would remain stationary.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

*Old Designs*

again these are old designs
These were used with the bicycle wheels. It was an attempt to keep the line from falling off during the turns. Yes, the drive line goes through the eyelets and I tied a knot in the line that PUSHED the carraige, that is what I call those, around with the ghost attached to the bottom of it. These worked, but again I was striving for something better!!

-PB


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

ack...double post when my connection hiccuped...deleted...


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

PB, how do you prevent the drive belt from tangling with the ghost cord? And not sure if I saw it mentioned, what kind of motor do you use? What did you find in using the solid brackets...would just tying the ghost to the cord not work?

Regarding the bike rims, I saw a similiar design somewhere where a second bike rim was attached to the one the had the motor, like a rim sandwich. The top rim had the drive belt, the bottom rim had the ghost cord. The belt and cord never touched each other. But the whole thing seemed heavy and required framing supports.

I hope to make one of these for my cemetery this year. I really like the simple, light , and easy idea of pulleys with bungie cords. We have lots of boat shops here in San Diego, I'll cruise through them to see what they have.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

*how do you prevent the drive belt from tangling with the ghost cord?* 
The motor belt pulls upward and the weight of the ghost pulls the drive line downward. They look like they are on top of each other but they do end up riding seperately and not tangling each other up.
 *what kind of motor do you use? * I used a sewing machine motor with a Dayton speed controller. This works but I am currently looking for a better option, a gear drive motor is what I will be using.
*What did you find in using the solid brackets * I used Uni-Strut it is what I had lying around the shop
*would just tying the ghost to the cord not work?* NO as the drive line twists on the pulleys and this over a few runs would just have the line that the ghost hangs from all twisted onto the drive line and the ghost itself wrapped around the drive line, trust me on this. 



> Regarding the bike rims, I saw a similiar design somewhere where a second bike rim was attached to the one the had the motor, like a rim sandwich. The top rim had the drive belt, the bottom rim had the ghost cord. The belt and cord never touched each other. But the whole thing seemed heavy and required framing supports.


Yes for me I prefer sleek and small not some big huge bluky thing bolted to my house.



> I hope to make one of these for my cemetery this year. I really like the simple, light , and easy idea of pulleys with bungie cords. We have lots of boat shops here in San Diego, I'll cruise through them to see what they have.


I will state this again and it may have just been me but the boat things are made of rubber and it caused the drive line to ride up and twist onto itself. It twisted the line so tight that my motor couldn't pull it. In essence it shortened the drive line pulling against the pulleys so much that the motor stopped! Plus the angle of the "V" of the boat thing is kinda shallow allowing the drive line to slip off. One of the biggest issues with this effect. Again just my experience with that item.

This latest design has worked the best and is the easiest to set up IMHO
-PB


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

See that, I go away for a week and look at everything I miss...Propboy, I really like the idea of the small light weight pullies that you made, great design, I saw an alternative on another member's web site, his name he goes by is compoast here's his site: Axworthy I think the central hub of the bicycle wheel would be a decent replacement for the pullies you manufactured for those of us that are not mechanically inclined or have no access to a machine shop.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

yep I have been to that site and he has great ideas as well. This is the site that I tried to do the bow rollers, as I said I was just not able to get them to work for me. He seems to have a good working prop and this would deffiantely be another great resource for fellow members.
One of the best things to do is start to build one so you can understand the principles behind it and see the problems that also come with it. DOING is so miuch more than reading about it in princilple so once you get a general understanding of the prop time to get dirty.
Each person will kinda need to blend in all the info to get one that works for them.

I really like his drive system.










and want to try something like this if I don't do the drive chain idea. LESS moving parts IS better!!! 

=PB


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

propboy said:


> I really like his drive system.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Definitely a sweet drive system, this is one of the upgrades that I'd like to do as well as the smaller pullies instead of the bicycle wheels.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I am looking at a Dayton gear drive motor for this type of set-up. My problem is my engineering I can't seem to figure out the RPM motor I need 

I need to calculate the speed I want the ghost to move, Ft/Sec, then figure in my pulley sizes, and then I"m totally lost  This doesn't even figure on the torque I will need either.

I think I will just need to try a few different motors to see what I like best. The guys at Grainger are my homeboys so this works A+ for me!!!










7rpm, 41 lb over hung load, 2ft/lbs toque
But AC I would prefer a DC motor will keep looking.

-PB


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

propboy said:


> I am looking at a Dayton gear drive motor for this type of set-up. My problem is my engineering I can't seem to figure out the RPM motor I need
> 
> I need to calculate the speed I want the ghost to move, Ft/Sec, then figure in my pulley sizes, and then I"m totally lost  This doesn't even figure on the torque I will need either.
> 
> ...


I like that sort of motor that has support for the shaft. I can imagine the tighter the cord, the more sideways pull would be on the shaft, creating wear on the motor. I found the same problem when I made my Christmas clockwork, and fashioned it so the pressure of the cord was on the frame, not the drive shaft.

What's that motor cost?
And whats the difference between AC and DC? I'm looking for something I can plug into my power strip without getting all weird with wiring.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Warrant2000 said:


> I like that sort of motor that has support for the shaft. I can imagine the tighter the cord, the more sideways pull would be on the shaft, creating wear on the motor. I found the same problem when I made my Christmas clockwork, and fashioned it so the pressure of the cord was on the frame, not the drive shaft.
> 
> What's that motor cost?
> And whats the difference between AC and DC? I'm looking for something I can plug into my power strip without getting all weird with wiring.


This one has 40lbs for overhung load or lateral pull so you should be good in that department. 
This one was $70 and its AC so you just plug it in and away you go nothing else required, which is what you were looking for.

-PB


----------



## adam (Aug 1, 2008)

This is way cool, I would love to try this. Is it hard for someone who has never done this before to set it up/make it work?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

adam said:


> This is way cool, I would love to try this. Is it hard for someone who has never done this before to set it up/make it work?


 Hmmm...Depends on how mechanically inclined you are, how many pullies you intend to string on your set up (you may want extra sets of hands for this part) and how high up you want to have your ghosties flying.
It's not the worst project I've ever worked on for Halloween that's for sure, Pneumatics still leave me twitching in the corner drooling all over myself. I find nice straight forward electrical devices alot easier to work on. The only way to tell if this project is really for you is to start experimenting on a test set up either in your garage or your basement.


----------



## HalloweenJared (Aug 31, 2008)

I'm sure you've all seen this, but I thought this was brilliant. Perhaps if I can get a regular AFG working this year, I'll try this next year.

Bourno's Flying Ghost System


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I've been meaning to ask this question and kept forgetting. How fast should a motor be for an Axworthy Ghost to work well?


----------



## partsman (Oct 18, 2007)

dionicia said:


> I've been meaning to ask this question and kept forgetting. How fast should a motor be for an Axworthy Ghost to work well?


 Depends on a few things, like the size ratio of your drive pully to your travel pullies, and what kind of effect you're looking for, my own system uses a 120rpm motor, and the ghosties move along at a quick walking pace, I've seen some that you'd be hard pressed to keep up with at a fast run.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Thank you. That helps me with shopping for a motor. I had been thinking getting a 21 rpm motor might have been too fast, but know I know it's it's not fast enough. Kewl!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

dionicia said:


> Thank you. That helps me with shopping for a motor. I had been thinking getting a 21 rpm motor might have been too fast, but know I know it's it's not fast enough. Kewl!



I have a sewing machine motor $20 spins around 2000 rpm but it is stepped down by a speed control AND pulley size. Mine goes about 1mph or a medium - brisk walk pace.

-PB


----------



## plistumi (Sep 17, 2007)

How does one attach the pulley to a wiper motor shaft. Do I glue it on so that is turns with the shaft? I have 4 inch laundry pulleys and a wiper motor but I cannot figure out this part. My ghost will only fly 15 feet back and forth (similar to a laundry line) but I cannot figure out how to get it motorized.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

You might want to attach it using a machine bolt and washers. Depending on the motor, you can usually get a machine bolt to screw into the hole and a few washers between the bolt and the motor along with some lithium grease should do the trick.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Does anyone know a good place to find pulleys?


----------



## RichTJ99 (Oct 22, 2007)

Propboy - I am planning on speaking to a few fabrication companies in my area to see what it will cost to get the material, etc. 

Im terms of size of your pulleys, how long are they? 

Do the pulleys spin or does the line just slide around a static pulley (if so does the line start to tear up after a while? 

I am also a little confused on the pulley that has your motor & drive line. I know you said they dont actually touch but how close are they? If the gap in the middle of the pulley is 1/2 inch or 1 inch, do they both end up in the middle? 

Thanks for any information you have. This looks like a great project!

Thanks,
Rich


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

If you do decide to build some more pulleys, I would be interested in purchasing some.


----------



## halloweensal (Oct 3, 2008)

Those pulleys are a great idea.. I've been shying away from the Axeworthy because of the typical big contraptions at the turn points.

Propboy's pulleys look exactly like ceramic electrical insulators (you see them on high power lines or electic fences.) 

I quick google and I found these
Ceramic Insulator

I'm hoping to find some that would be perfect.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

If you do, please post.

Thanks,
Matthew


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

I like what I'm seeing here. It's too late for me to build a setup for this year but it would be great to have for next year's haunt. I like the small size and simplicity of the pulleys. I think making the drive pulley a double would remove any concerns about the belt and line tangling.

Propboy, would you care to share the dimensions of your pulleys? If there was a lot of interest I could create them in volume.

Warrant2000... ever make yours?


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd be interested in just the pulleys. I've got an Axworthy set-up I built years ago, but have never used because I don't want to bolt a big honkin' bicycle wheeled contraption to my house. These little bungee cord pulleys would solve that problem perfectly. Just sell the pulley device and let the end user figure out the rest, that should keep anybody from complaining!


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I did bolt 2 of my pulleys together and it didn't work. There was to much lateral tension on the motor.

I have tried nearly every trick on this rig over the last 10 years. Even closet door hanging wheels they were like 1 inch. FAIL 

My pulleys are like 2" or something. They are put away and I can't/don't haha want to dig them out, really..... buried.

-PB

What would be a good price on these, Please be honest. I need to cover material and make some $$$$ without killing buyers, but what would be a fair to you/me $$$$ 
Remember material isn't free and this stuff is a bit pricey.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

It would be good to know what the basic costs are for the blanks. Then calculate how much time it takes to make them. Maybe a 20% markup (the stores do it). 

I'd be in for from 4 to 6 depending on the price.


----------



## tekcor1 (Oct 19, 2006)

Propboy, great design on the pulleys. It's about time some made a major breakthrough on this prop so that it can be recreated by the masses. It seems this design addresses the major issues of bulkiness, mountability, and altitude. Although I'm sure you can't make major altitude changes, it seems that you don't have to be spot on and it will still work. 

I've been wanting to make one of these for several years now but haven't for these exact reasons. While I can't give you a price that these should cost (only you know how much materials cost and how long they take to make/what your time is worth to you) I would like to express interest in buying some of these pullies. They're exactly what I've been waiting for!

Have you found what seems to be the max distance you can traverse between pullies? I'd like to mount this system so it goes across the street but I'm afraid it would be too far of a span.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I AM looking into making an initial run of these. It will probably only be 10-15 pulleys. No promises but I am looking into it.

*Elevation/Distance: * I am going to try to run up to my 2nd story of my house this year. That should be about 10 feet up and down. From watching it last year I don't think teh elevation change will be that hard, but I have said that about many of my designs on this LOL. If I remember correctly my longest distance was about 30 feet. I do feel that I could have gone more. 

The thing with the street is that you will have sag and unless the road is blocked, you will need to be high enough to clear cars/trucks

-PB


----------



## bradg896 (Apr 5, 2006)

I'd be interested in 3 myself (should be enough for a standard Axworthy, shouldn't it?). As to price, that's really going to be your call, what with time, material cost, etc. With virtually everyone here being a prop builder, we all understand what goes into making one-off items and nobody will be expecting you to give them away. Let me know what you come up with and I'm in!


----------



## OpenTrackRacer (Sep 12, 2008)

I've been running the numbers and I could make these in volume if there is demand. I'm thinking that Delrin might be the best material. It's low cost and easy to machine. Running the numbers for a 2" long and 2" diameter pulley I get a price somewhere around $10 to $15 each. That seems pretty expensive but that's where the numbers end up. The price could come down once they're actually made. I really don't care to make money on this, just to help out the community and get some for myself as well. The center bore would be about 1/2" and the minimum diameter at the base of the "V" would be about one inch with a flat spot for the line to run along. The edges would be chamfered. A double pulley for the drive would be about 50% more per unit.

These would be produced on an automated CNC lathe so the quality will be high and each piece will be identical.

If there's interest let me know!


----------



## SPUNONE (Oct 20, 2008)

do you use bearings in the pulleys?then use sholder bolts?


----------



## Warrant2000 (Oct 18, 2008)

No, never got mine off the ground. It's probably a good thing since I'm way behind in materials and building, plus I'll be in japan for two weeks. Perhaps next year!


----------



## savagehaunter (Aug 22, 2009)

That is a very cool prop design. I like how it can change direction and continue through the whole space.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I don't know if this might help but I just found some plastic bowls up at Target that are a 2 pack for $2. If you sand them on the bottoms and liquid nail them together, you have an inexpensive pulley. I'm giving it a try. So far it worked but I need to get some more string and some bolts and I can finish it up.

P.S. I used a windshield wiper motor and it worked really well. I used a 12 volt power supply at high speed which gives me about 53 rpm. Hopefully I can get some pics and video this weekend.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Here is one I tried for the drive system and FAILED 










-Slyder


----------



## lucky13 (Sep 4, 2009)

I'd be interested in purchasing pulleys for 2010, I've been waiting to find this!


----------



## compoast (Oct 8, 2007)

Propboy,

What failed with those PVC pulley's? I thought they would be a step up from my rubber bow rollers. Did they only fail as a drive wheel? Not enough gription?

Andy


----------



## Lonescarer (Jun 4, 2009)

So, after all of this, I have had to set aside my axeworthy because i simply ran out of time and patience to get it going. I think I may try this new system for next year and forgo the bike wheels.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Yes sorry, they failed as a drive wheel. The lateral tension was to much for my motor. Had I used my better motor that I have in mind it might have been ok, but on the motor I was running the overhung load was too much for that motor and it overheated.

-PB


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I had a pretty good run with the plates. 



 I need to take new video with the ghosts.


----------



## compoast (Oct 8, 2007)

Very nice. How about a close up of your double plate design?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Do you mean this







and this








?


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

If anyone is interested I have 5 more pulley's I'm selling $20 
Cleaning the parts out and helpin out fellow haunters

-PB


----------



## joeb (Oct 19, 2009)

Hey propboy,
I'd definitely be interested in those pulleys if nobody's claimed them yet


----------



## propboy96 (Oct 18, 2009)

Im guessing its just pullys and a little motor but but can someone go a little indef


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

How much in depth? There are many different ways to build these. What is your skill level and how much time and money do you want to devote to this?


----------



## indeva (Aug 24, 2008)

PB,

Did you ever make an more pulleys? 

Im kinda lost on why your two pulleys together didn't work? you mentioned too much strain on the motor? 

If you had this same setup with just one more pulleys under it and the cord on the bottom one, belt on the existing one? That didn't work? I didn't understand how the motor had more tension? but maybe im just mis understanding?

http://i423.photobucket.com/albums/pp320/propboy941/Axworthy Flying Ghost/ax22.jpg


----------



## RichTJ99 (Oct 22, 2007)

BTW, I bought a grainger motor & propboys double pulley worked great. I bought a few more over the summer & I HIGHLY recommend it. I have 0 experience & was able to pull off a flawless axworthy. It was the hit of halloween. People loved it. 

Also as a FYI, I had 3 ghosts running on one line & it was great.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I don't know why my double didn't work. I did sell some to Rich /\ above and his worked. I think it had more to do with how I mounted my motor to the bracket then anything. It's strong but apparently not that strong hahaaaaa

I can always make more pulleys not a problem, just send me an email or PM if you are interested

-PB


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*propboy pulleys*

Do the pulleys turn or are they stationary. Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*maybe*

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
3" Boat Trailer Bow Stop Roller 

--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

3" width 
1/2" mounting hole diameter 
Made of polyurethane 
Replaces rubber and PVC rollers that need frequent replacement 
Extremely cut and abrasion resistant 
Won't split or crack, even in extreme cold 
Won't leave scuff marks that black rubber rollers do 

Wonder if these would work?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*link of picture and product*

http://cgi.ebay.com/ebaymotors/3-Bo...8260174QQptZBoatQ5fPartsQ5fAccessoriesQ5fGear


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

The pulley's need to rotate

-PB


----------



## indianaholmes (Feb 13, 2005)

I watched this thread last year with great interest. I really like the bow like pulleys but not because they are better. Nothing works as smoothly as a bike wheel. But because they are small. If I could hide the pulleys, it would make this prop so much better. I also don't believe that the bungie cord would have enough tension to keep the line as taut as I would like. I have also built many of these and learned many lessons along the way. The secret to having a trouble free axworthy is having correctly aligned wheels and a very tight line. I have gone to a black plastic coated steel cable(3/16ths dia.) I will post a video of this years track tomorrow or the next day. Here was last years ghosts. They were flawless till the last hour. Another thing that I've done I've gone to a cloth that doesn't unravel and leave strings. Those frayed strings can get flipped onto the drive line and wrap there, almost guaranteeing a derailment. Anyway, theres alot to be said about the "old fashioned way" of Axworthying. 
Last Years ghosts, sorry about the camera noise:


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*thanks*

Thank you for the quick response Propboy.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

no prob always glad to help contact me by PM or post if you have any more questions.
Post up your finished prop!!!!!

-PB


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Here goes nothing*

Ok I went to basspro shops to find line and bow stop rollers. Found the rollers not rubber but poly. They did not have any line I liked so ordered mariner tarred twisted nylon twine. Friend loaned me a motor, no clue what kind but it runs pretty fast ( he thinks its from an ac unit and it just plugs in no wiring required and I have 3 light weight styrofoam lighted skulls for ghost will use swivels for line attachment and try the bungie cord set up of propboy.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Popboy question*

What size bolts did you use in the center, length etc. Whatever you can tell me will help thanks.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Mine were 1/4" allen bolts 2.25" long, but that is because I made them that way. You will have to take your bow roller to the hardware store to get the correct bolt size. I'm thinking you will need 3/8" maybe 5/16" don't know.
You will also need to fabricate some kind of mounting bracket to attach the pulley to then to the house, tree, pole in ground, what ever you are connecting your ghost too.

You may want to start very light with your ghost just to ensure that it works. That mask looks like foam, but still looks a little heavy. Wont' know till you get it up and running.

-PB


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*whole*

The whole in the bow stop is 1/2 across. Do the bolts fit snug or loose. Sorry to be a pain.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

Motor is a dayton fan motor spins 1050 rpm


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

You need to be able to spin the roller so it can't be snug, 1/2 " bolt should be fine.
There are so many motors the motor speed depends on the pulley diameter on the motor and boat roller. 

Your at the point that you need to just start building it and test it to see if it works and what if anything you will need to redesign.

-Slyder


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*THanks*

Waiting for twine and then will start if that storm isnt here this weekend. Thanks again. Will post when done.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*pulley systme*

Well I have line jump and the motor has to much side pull and stops , so Im down here scratching my head. Worked all yesterday on it. Guess I need a better motor.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*working for now need to know how to attach ghost*

I have it working for the moment had to make a slight design change. Removed the pulley and drive belt from motor and went to straight line drive. The pulley is a four inch adjustable pulley on the motor. Bow stops as pictured with bungie, Had to readjust alot of time. Hard to do this by yourself carry ladder left carry ladder right everytime the line juped oh well lol,gave the neighbors something to watch.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Karen you need to change the orientation of your pics hard to see whats going on





























much better easier to see


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

The line jumping is probably because the bow stop "V" groove is to shallow. This is the issue I had, the line tended to slide off the pulley as the ghost would approach.

Maybe you can try to remove some of the plastic to create a steeper angle on the bow stop, might help

-PB


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*line jump*

Had to switch to pulleys because of the line jump working great now. Used a straight pully on motor same as before but scrouged around the garage found a old lawmmower pulley used that and found a wire spool used that it flys at top speed no drag and all three of my skulls work without line jump ONE PROBLEM so dang fast the skulls are getting beat to a pulp, need a rheostat to slow it down found a plug in one since the motor is borrowed no wiring required. Have to order it. Thanks for all the help. will post more pics soon. thanks again really appreciated it/


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

This can really be trial-error. Glad you got it running!!!

-PB


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

Found a rheostat online for 17.00 plus 6.00 shipping to slow the thing down some. It just plugs in. Thanks again.


----------



## CraigInPA (Sep 11, 2007)

TheEighthPlague said:


> Where does one get pulleys like this?


Overton's or West Marine. They're in the trailer section.. They're called "bow rollers"


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*surplus stores*

Where can I find a surplus store. Everyone talks about getting their motors at a surplus store can't find one down here in Fort Myers. Thanks


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

www.surpluscenter.com has different motors.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

off topic but Ft Meyers beach is one of our favorite family vacation spots lots to do.

-PB


----------



## closet haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

Hey Propboy, Have you ever tried training wheel rims for your pullies? I used them last year and they worked alright with a real slow pace. I was trying to step up the speed on my sewing machine motor and was curious.
Thanks


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

I use garage door pulleys for my axworthy. I like them because they already have a bearing in them.
You can find them at Lowe's in the garage door section.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*rheostate*

Gonna hook up the rheostate this weekend and see how it flys , will keep you posted on my progress.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

No I went right from bike wheels to machining my pulleys. I did try many different kinds over the years though, just not training wheels as pulleys. I never saw garage door pulleys but if they are small enough they sound like a good option.
I am a trial and error type engineer, not always the best, but you get such a super working knowledge it sometimes helps when you are looking at non-conventional ways to make things work.

-Slyder


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

Well the rheostat didn't work. It will only run full blast when you try to turn it down it stops totally. Guess Im gonna need a new motor. Propboy you use a sewing machine motor, and someone else uses a juicer motor. If anyone has any ideas I'm open to them. thanks all.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I used a windshield wiper motor. It has two speeds and you can attach a control on it to slow it down even further.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

Thanks can you tell me what model or something to point me towards the right one, thanks


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

http://monsterguts.com/index.php?act=viewProd&productId=105

They are out of the 12volt power supply but you may be better off with using the 5 volt for a slower speed.


----------



## Hauntcast (Oct 3, 2007)

We all tend to over think our projects. Make sure the ghost path is clear and you'll be all set.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

Im really not comfortable with the 12v wiring. Im just slightly mechanically inclinded. I will keep playing with what I have and keep my eyes out for a smaller motor. Thanks for all the help.Karen


----------



## closet haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I think im officially done with the axworthy! I finnaly got it to run good for about 2 hours and then it jumped off the pullies. it seems the nylon cord I was using stretched out and then started bouncing. Is that why some of you used the spiderwire?


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*line*

I havent got mine running right yet but I am using tarred fishing line from pro bass shop. Read about it somewhere by someone else. Good Luck.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I used two plates glued together back to back. It has a wide enough rim to make it hard to jump the line although I needed a stronger line that could handle the movement. This year should be better. I'm going to try that tarred fishing line karen936 mentioned. That sounds sounds strong.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*line*

Heres what line I used. Hope it helps you.



Mariner® Tarred Twisted Nylon Twine


----------



## closet haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

thats the stuff I used, but white. I think my pullies might be to far apart. Once the sewing machine motor gets up and spinning it works great, for about one to two hours. I used the cheap dollar store heads covered in a thin layer of cheesecloth as my ghost's. I dont think they are to heavy, but my distance might be to far. maybe I will try again but with a shorter run. Me and this dang axworthy have a love hate relationship right now.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

What can you tell me about your sewing machine motor make model, etc, thanks


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*line*

Also I think I remember Proboy saying he puts his line up a week in advance and checks for stretch and adjusts till halloween, just a thought.


----------



## closet haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I put an add on craigslist in the wanted section and someone called me with this:
Sears/Kenmore model 5185.


----------



## DaveintheGrave (Feb 12, 2004)

Do you have one of your pulleys or the motor mounted with some tension on it? Like being pulled by a bungee cord or spring to keep the string tight at all times. (Think of an idler pulley on a car engine.)
If you're not doing that, you might try it!
I used Spiderwire when I ran mine also and had no problems with it.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I told all of you this is not always the easiest prop to make work.

You can see one of my ghost tests on YouTube it must be nearly 20+ mph winds and no line jumps.
My ghost has run for a solid week with no stretch, that is what the bungee's are for.
The distance shouldn't matter, I have gone 60' without an issue.
I just went to a local sewing machine repair shop for my motor. You might try JoAnn fabrics, they sell sewing machines and maybe the motors too.

Good luck all, will help where I can.
-PB


----------



## closet haunter (Aug 9, 2009)

I switched the line out with new line, added a swivel where the knot is and it works great. The main span is around 75' across the front of my house. Thanks again for all of the advice. Now on to the next prop. 
Happy Haunting


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

Thanks for the motor pics I will see what I can dig up. Also thanks Propboy and everyone else for your patience. I'm not giving up yet!!!


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*pulley*

can you show me pics of the motor pulley setup I found a sewing machine motor gonna pick it up later today. Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

Bought a used motor for 25.00 now need to buy a dimmer switch and figure out how to wire it up .


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

correction just put a plug on it and plugged it to the reostat nice. Now waiting to see how you guys hooked up your sewing machine motors picks please and thanks, Gosh Im a pain in the you know what. Sorry in advance.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Here is my set-up


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

Thanks everyone.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Problems*

Ok I have the sewing machine motor hooked up by sewing machine pulley(looks like an o ring) to a wire spool I am using as a drive pulley. I have two wheel hubs as the other pulleys. I am using the tarred line. I'm not going very far. I am using a rheostat to control the speed. 

Problems
LIne twists really bad. I have swivels with a quick release attached (see pic) at two places in my line. 
I am also having a hard time finding something to attach the ghost to the line without it causing the line jump. You can't attach direct to line as it will twist to the line.

Questions_ are you guys having motor getting hot problem. 
Qustion_ might be the wire spool is to deep causing the jump when the ghost goes by. 

Help Please, thanks again.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*j hook*

What is the hook made of. Thanks


----------



## BradSmith (Oct 19, 2010)

What do you use for a line? I figure it needs to be fairly lightweight.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

I use 1/4" polycord. In the past I have used McCord braided Musky fishing line

-pb


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*final setup*

Hey guys thanks for all the help I have been busting my tail trying to get this rig working. Can only work on it on the weekends Here I am posting for comments. I am having a hard time finding what works to connect the ghost. Please let me know what you think I can take it. The pink wheels are glued together they are from a childs tricycle and the ghost are paper.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Fishing quick connects (I forget what they are called) or a paper clip through the line maybe.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*huh*

Do you mean to connect the ghosts, thanks


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

To connect the ghosts to the line so they don't get stuck around one of the pulleys.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*lines*

Yes thats exactly what I mean. Thanks


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Sewing Motor question*

Well that did the trick they are finally up and running. A little bounce but without tentioners I guess thats to be expected. I am still concerned that after a few minutes the motor is hot to the touch, not giving me a problem but wanted to ask those using one if you notice the same thing, Thanks all and Happy Halloween to you all.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Make sure to run the dickens out of them. I didn't do that last year and the night of Halloween, the line broke.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*motor*

My motor gets really hot to the touch after running for a few minutes do you have that problem.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

I use a windshield wiper motor and so far haven't had an issue.


----------



## duckstruck (Oct 21, 2008)

Do you think you could use this type of system for a witch riding a broom stick?


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Depends on how big the witch it and how much torque your motor can handle but technically, yes.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*axworthy sorry its sideways video*





Still having problems but getting better
corrected the sideways stuff


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

Looks good. Your doing a great job.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Thanks*

It's been a real challenge. But fun too. Now waiting for a cold front to come through so I can hang my flying demon I built this year.


----------



## propboy (Sep 23, 2006)

Nice I'm glad you got it all working.
Looks super sweet.

-PB


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*Thanks to All*

I still have to watch the speed as if to fast the ghosties will flip off the pulley's but I have to thank everyone for all the help and kind words. Now on to the flying demon today, wish me luck.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*flying demon*

Well he's to heavy to fly but looks cool will find him a bigger motor next year. Ahh the planing stage.Happy Halloween all.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*2010 haunt*

YouTube - halloween2010
The pond will house my fogger. Will also have three black lights and spots.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

The Axworthy was a success. Didn't jump the line once yesterday. It had a bounce with the ghosts, but nothing that caused problems.

I'm going to post video later once I've rested more.


----------



## dionicia (Nov 5, 2006)

YouTube - Axworthy in motion

I'm glad I paid a little bit more for the better line for the ghosts to run on.


----------



## matthewthemanparker (Sep 8, 2007)

Great job! I hope to have time to try this for next year's haunt.


----------



## karen936 (Sep 22, 2010)

*ghost*

Mine failed badly, went around 4 times line jumped off. Tried 4 times then quit.


----------

